# Problem mit SiS 630 TV-Out beim Notebook



## Scrapy (8. Dezember 2004)

Mein Notebook hat einen SiS 630-Grafikchipsatz, der mir bisher auch keine Probleme in Windows XP bereitet hat.

Vorgeschichte:
Nun wollte ich mal eine DVD auf dem TV abspielen und dachte das geht so einfach, wie die es in der Beschreibung geschrieben haben: CRT/LCD-Taste drücken und schon ist das Bild auf dem TV. Nach endlosem rumprobieren und Neustarts hab ich es dann endlich geschafft.

Ergebnis:
- Das Bild auf dem TV ist 800x600 Pixel groß und in Farbe 
- Es ist ein breiter schwarzer Rand um das Bild 

Einstellungen vom Notebook:
- S-Video-Out-Anschluss am Notebook
- PAL im BIOS aktiviert
- CRT/LCD-Umschaltung im BIOS aktiviert
- Neuste Treiber für SiS 630/7300 (Ver.: 2.09)

Einstellungen vom TV:
- S-Video kompatibel
- S-Video-Kanal eingestellt

Problem:
- Der Schwarze Rand um das Bild am TV ist sehr störend, denn damit ist das DVD-Kino kein wirklich tolles Erlebnis!
- Es gibt von der Grafikkarte die Einstellungen, dass man das TV-Bild vergrößern kann, welche jedoch dummer Weise ausgegraut sind!
- Hab ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht?


Habt ihr zufällig auch so ein Problem und habt es irgendwie gelöst?

Ich bin euch schonmal im vorhinein dankbar!


----------



## pilzi (8. Januar 2005)

Hi,
auf der Suche nach einem neueren Treiber für mein Notebook (mit SiS 630) bin ich auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen. Kannst Du mir  vielleicht verraten, wo du deine Treiber-Version bekommen hast. http://www.sis.com ist nämlich nicht zu erreichen. 
Hast du dein TV-Problem denn in den Griff bekommen? Ich schaffe es noch nicht einmal, irgend etwas auf den Fernseher zu bringen. BIOS ist umgestellt. Fernseher auf Videokanal (mit meinem Desktop geht das auch), nur diese Tastenkombi Fn+F5 macht rein gar nix.

Weißt du da Abhilfe? Danke.


----------



## Scrapy (10. Januar 2005)

Also die Seite funktioniert bei mir (jetzt) schon. 
Das TV-Problem hab ich noch nicht in den Griff bekommen, hab schon überall danach gesucht... wir müssen das anscheinend so akzeptieren.
Die Tastenkombination (Fn+F5) hat bei mir leider auch nichts gebracht.
Wenn du das Bild auf deinen TV sehen möchtest, mußt den S-VHS Modus im TV aktivieren, der AV-Modus geht nicht. Dann mußt du in Anzeigeeigenschaften, auf Einstellungen und dann auf Erweitert gehen. Dort kann du dann irgendwo einstellen, das du dein Bild auf dem TV ausgeben möchtest. Beachte, daß du keine großere Auflösung als 800x600 Pixel einstellen kannst, weil das kein TV-Gerät unterstützt!

Viel Erfolg! 
(Ich hab's aufgegeben, denn Kino-Atmosphäre kommt bei dem kleinen Bild nicht wirklich auf. Zudem kommt bei mir ein Brummen der Boxen vom Audioausgang des Notebooks.  )


----------

